# Creaking in the bottom bracket, or crank???



## joker1656 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dropped my Caad10 off today. Bummed. First chance to ride since warm weather hit this week. Rode a few miles and began to hear creaking that made me cringe. Tried a variety of things to pinpoint it, but could not. Stopped my ride. New bike, warranty, and it seemed to be getting louder. Did not want to destroy something. 

Took to LBS. Getting great service. By the time I left, they had determined that it was possibly the bearings. Had to leave it for them to continue their investigation. 

*Anyone else have a similar issue?* Less than 200 miles on the bike. It is a 3. Hopefully I will have it back tomorrow.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Loose/dry rear skewer.
Dry seatpost.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/bb30-clicking-217360.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/bb30-adapter-loctite-epoxy-245829.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/clicking-hollowgram-crank-136509.html


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

tihsepa said:


> Loose/dry rear skewer.
> Dry seatpost.



I agree. For me is mostly the front skewer and seatpost.


----------



## joker1656 (Aug 2, 2010)

The crank was bad. The LBS mechanic, great guy, said that after eliminating all other possibilities, he went back to the crank. Turned out that the aluminum was separating from the carbon fiber. New crank coming. Using a shorter crank, that they had, for now. Good service, just annoying to have to take it back again. Oh well, happy it will be fixed.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.

I forgot about good old FSA's crappy carbon cranks.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Glad you got it sorted.
> 
> I forgot about good old FSA's crappy carbon cranks.


I think this is a YMMV situation. I weight 185 lbs and have had zero problems with the FSA SL-K Light crank on my bike.

I have, however, had the BB bearings replaced to resolve some bad creaking/vibration.


----------



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

I had similar problem on 2010 Synapse 5 bottom bracket needed grease. It came from factory with just a little grease. It seems like I have same problem on 2011 Synapse 3 Carbon. Waiting for lbs to take a look.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a Synapse 6 and have been having FD shifting problems. Brought into my LBS and he noticed that the BB had worked it's way out a couple of milometers enough that the FD could not get onto the big ring.
He took it apart cleaned, re-greased and basically told me it was a heavy low end crank they put on. Crank arms say SRAM but no other markings other than crank length.
Well after re-installing it shifted much better and now I'm going to uprgrade the crank and BB. Just not sure with what.
Seems that this is a place Cannondale tends to save a few bucks when coming in at a price point.


----------



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

On my Synapse 3 carbon I found the problem of ticking sound to be a loose nut on the chain rings attached to crank arm. It was not the bottom bracket.


----------



## steveo5200 (Oct 30, 2011)

*loose & dry skewers*

mine was loose & dry skewers on my supersix greased it up creak gone


----------

